#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the top IoT trends in 2020?

## Bhavya

Internet is about to enter into its third decade. In these past two decades, the internet gave birth to thousands of new technologies and industries, Internet of things (IoT) is one among them. IoT makes otherwise dumb devices to perform certain activities without human. Thus the effectiveness of IoT makes it more popular among people. Can you guys tell me what are the top IoT trends in 2020?

----------

